# New timeshare development Massanutten



## Railman83 (Jan 4, 2019)

140 units in the style of Regal Vista except closer to the mountainside.

Here is link to presentation:

https://www.massresort.com/upload/photos/page_454_the-springston-project-updated-7-27-18.pdf


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2019)

This is the only timeshare resort in Virginia that is still building timeshare units at their resort and this a major building project.

This is for current owners at the resort to upgrade to these new units. Upgrade!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 4, 2019)

The bigger they get, the worse they get. I know- I own at Smugglers Notch.

How about they just develop a "take back" program for current owners who want out and update their older units?!


----------



## bluehende (Jan 4, 2019)

Just what we need.  

I will be willing to bet that the reason is to try and get the regal vista(and other) owners to upgrade to the new improved super excellent new upscale new units.  Did I mention new.  I talked to two different owners in the hot tub there that had upgraded twice after the original purchase to get into regal vista.  Another had upgraded once.  It is scary to think what their total cost was.  From my very limited anecdotal experience it seems that a very significant amount of sales are of upgrades and not new owners.  Does anyone have an idea of how many units are managed by the resort?


----------



## bluehende (Jan 4, 2019)

bluehende said:


> Just what we need.
> 
> I will be willing to bet that the reason is to try and get the regal vista(and other) owners to upgrade to the new improved super excellent new upscale new units.  Did I mention new.  I talked to two different owners in the hot tub there that had upgraded twice after the original purchase to get into regal vista.  Another had upgraded once.  It is scary to think what their total cost was.  From my very limited anecdotal experience it seems that a very significant amount of sales are of upgrades and not new owners.  Does anyone have an idea of how many units are managed by the resort?



I should have read the article first.  It will only be sold as an upgrade!!!!!!!!

How much would you like to bet that there will be great packages sold as a package.  Your initial Summit ownership and the new upgrade for a convenient price.


----------



## Railman83 (Jan 4, 2019)

I suppose one upside is it means they are financially healthy.   Apparently, according to the presentation, Regal Vistas was their best selling product, and these are going up quick.

You combine this with upgrading every Woodstone and Summit and it seems like gearing up for long haul.

My question is, what happens to Eagle Trace, and Shenandoah Villas that are on the low end of the Maint and demand curve?   They already can’t give them away, don’t trade well, and have a lot of dues arrears and foreclosures.   Can Eagle Trace liquidate while they are building new units?

Also, does anyone know how successful the hotels are?   The built a lot of them.


----------



## bluehende (Jan 4, 2019)

We were just in an Eagle Trace.  It needs some updating but everything worked and was clean.   No evidence of neglect.  I would assume at some point the overbuild has to be addressed.  I find it hard to believe they can sell the old units at this point.


----------



## Railman83 (Jan 4, 2019)

What I find amazing is I live in N Virginia and work in DC and no one who lives in Virginia, DC, or Maryland seems to have ever heard of a Massanutten....even folk been here there whole life.

Was there for part of Christmas week and most of New Years week.   I know they were fully booked but the place is so huge, that other than some chokepoints on ski lifts or restaurants you wouldn’t know it.

The seem to have so much availability on RCI but I’ve always wondered if that is an illusion because many owners trade their fixed week on RCI.   Still a lot of last calls in the shoulders.

Apparently the area is growing.   A lot of the subdivisions sprinkled in resort are JMU employees.   I did do one update 6 months ago and the lady said they were finished developing (selling RCI points), yet this presentation already meant this wasn’t true.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 4, 2019)

Great Eastern Springston LLC
to rezone a 95-acre portion of a 318-acre parcel
located on the south side of Massanutten Dr (private)
approx 1.3 miles west of Resort Drive 
(Route 644 is the road coming in to the resort)

Only 15-18 units will be constructed each year
Access to the proposed 140 timeshare units @
Springston Regals will be from Massanutten Dr.

http://www.rockinghamcountyva.gov/AgendaCenter/ViewFile/Item/5260?fileID=5563


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 5, 2019)

Are these going to be sold as weekly timeshares, quarter-share, or whole ownership condos? The emphasis on real estate value and area impact (in the linked presentation pdf makes me wonder.


----------



## Railman83 (Jan 5, 2019)

I think the presentation was for HOA owners in the various housing developments who have some ability to stop or delay or annoy developments.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 11, 2019)

Railman83 said:


> What I find amazing is I live in N Virginia and work in DC and no one who lives in Virginia, DC, or Maryland seems to have ever heard of a Massanutten....even folk been here there whole life.



I live in Northern VA and have been in DC area for 20+ years. First learned about the resort when spending time in the mountains 10+ years ago. First stayed in a hotel there 3 years ago after the resort donated a stay in the resort to be raffled off by our community association. Just bought a good deal at Woodstone in RCI points off a major reseller on eBay. When the paperwork came through, the seller lived about two miles away from me in northern VA. I am sure of the almost 3 million people in Northern VA many of them do not know about the resort.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 1, 2019)

Oct 2019

Any updates regarding
new roads, construction, 
development, prices or 
opening date for 

The Springston Project
@ Massanutten Resort


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 2, 2019)

This is a very, very large resort with some outstanding amenities. In years to come they may need HOV lanes for traffic congestion; with the many roads construction projects  and the many housing development areas under construction & planning.  LOL.


----------



## gumbow719 (Oct 2, 2019)

Railman83 said:


> 140 units in the style of Regal Vista except closer to the mountainside.
> 
> Here is link to presentation:
> 
> https://www.massresort.com/upload/photos/page_454_the-springston-project-updated-7-27-18.pdf


 Yes 140 duplexes..I also have a home there. Great Eastern is slowly destroying the mountain atmosphere. They are clearing 75 acres of 100 year old trees, disgraceful. When we Incorporate into a Town by this time next year, that will be the end to Great Easterns building in the future. Right now GE is in bed with the County and Nuts on Massanutten Village. That all will change..By the way 140 duplexes in phase 1 or 280 actual 2bdrm 2 bath units or if 2 cars each unit another 560 cars..as I said that will be their last construction when Town of Massanutten is created..


----------



## gumbow719 (Oct 2, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> This is a very, very large resort with some outstanding amenities. In years to come they may need HOV lanes for traffic congestion; with the many roads construction projects  and the many housing development areas under construction & planning.  LOL.


We MPOA the homeowners own the main road Massanutten Drive...There will be no more lanes added..you can bet on it!! When we become Incorporated into a Town next year Great Easterns reign will end...


----------



## escanoe (Oct 2, 2019)

gumbow719 said:


> When we become Incorporated into a Town next year Great Easterns reign will end...



Reasons I am not holding my breath:

1) I suspect it will require a huge amount of energy, local dedication, and time to incorporate.

2) While the old saying goes “it is not easy fighting city hall,” my guess is the newly formed municipality would likely face a huge drain of resources fighting Great Eastern in either (or both) the court system or the VA General Assembly in Richmond.

Guess only time will tell. I look forward to checking in after a year and learning what has happened.


----------



## gumbow719 (Oct 3, 2019)

escanoe said:


> Reasons I am not holding my breath:
> 
> 1) I suspect it will require a huge amount of energy, local dedication, and time to incorporate.
> 
> ...


No it is easier than you think biggest obstacle is getting number of registered voters to sign petition..After that it should sail through General Assembly..others have done it some successful some not so we will keep our fingers crossed.. You should see first hand the devastation of Woodlands for new construction AND they cant sell the ones they have !!!   The municipality's that last tried and lost, did so in the court system, that is why we are going General Assembly!!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 3, 2019)

gumbow719 said:


> No it is easier than you think biggest obstacle is getting number of registered voters to sign petition..After that it should sail through General Assembly..others have done it some successful some not so we will keep our fingers crossed.. You should see first hand the devastation of Woodlands for new construction AND they cant sell the ones they have !!!   The municipality's that last tried and lost, did so in the court system, that is why we are going General Assembly!!



Do you have the support of your local General Assembly Representatives (in The Senate & The House) in Richmond. VA . ? Good Luck.


----------



## escanoe (Oct 3, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Do you have the support of your local General Assembly Representatives (in The Senate & The House) in Richmond. VA . ? Good Luck.



Pretty good chance that Great Eastern has contributed to them and that Massanutten Resort is one of the top employers in their districts. And GE also owns resorts in other Virginia districts represented in the General Assembly (those members will not pay a constituent price if they object). Best of luck to you .... politics ain’t bean bag. I am just bringing up what I suspect is likely the case.

And once the new municipality starts to get its way through zoning or other regulation, it is to the courts or General Assembly again.


----------



## gumbow719 (Oct 5, 2019)

escanoe said:


> Pretty good chance that Great Eastern has contributed to them and that Massanutten Resort is one of the top employers in their districts. And GE also owns resorts in other Virginia districts represented in the General Assembly (those members will not pay a constituent price if they object). Best of luck to you .... politics ain’t bean bag. I am just bringing up what I suspect is likely the case.
> 
> And once the new municipality starts to get its way through zoning or other regulation, it is to the courts or General Assembly again.


Yes we are all set going to General Assembly..thanks for the good wishes.. GE is just getting too big for its britches..being a Town this time next year will put a big abrupt stop to their reign in Our Community...please note for 30 years there was a great relationship and GE contributed to their use of our community, roads,activities..somewhere they have lost their way !! Too bad !!


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 5, 2019)

I did not know that GE is 100% owned by the employees of the company.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 6, 2019)

*
Town Incorporation of Massanutten 
* A Feasibility Study (2019 Update)*

http://www.townofmassanutten.org/2019-update


----------



## escanoe (Oct 7, 2019)

That is quite a read. Seems like there is considerable divide in the community.

The author places considerable importance in there being a public police force there of 9 or 10 officers. Is it common to have a public police force located in a gated community that is 100% private property (even the roads)?



Miss Marty said:


> *Town Incorporation of Massanutten
> * A Feasibility Study (2019 Update)*
> 
> http://www.townofmassanutten.org/2019-update


----------



## gumbow719 (Oct 8, 2019)

escanoe said:


> That is quite a read. Seems like there is considerable divide in the community.
> 
> The author places considerable importance in there being a public police force there of 9 or 10 officers. Is it common to have a public police force located in a gated community that is 100% private property (even the roads)?


YES, GE  is also buying private homes in the community for the executives to use...doesnt say much for their timeshares


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 8, 2019)

gumbow719 said:


> YES, GE  is also buying private homes in the community for the executives to use...doesnt say much for their timeshares


Why?  You can't live in a timeshare.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 8, 2019)

gumbow719 said:


> YES, GE  is also buying private homes in the community for
> the executives to use...doesnt say much for their timeshares



Just wondering - What is your source of information ?

Massanutten Property Owners Association
Sales listed in the local newspaper
Recorded real estate records and/or plats
In order to search deeds online in Rockingham County, you need a web subscription
One year sub cost $300 - a 30 day/one month sub cost $25 - 15 minutes cost $5.


----------



## gumbow719 (Oct 11, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Why?  You can't live in a timeshare.


Guess their Execs can not live in vacant timeshare because it is worth more if they sell it 52 times as opposed to just buying a home for 300,000, I guess??


----------



## gumbow719 (Oct 11, 2019)

Miss Marty said:


> Just wondering - What is your source of information ?
> 
> Massanutten Property Owners Association
> Sales listed in the local newspaper
> ...


Can not divulge  but they are buying or already own homes for execs..


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 11, 2019)

View Property Tax Bills Online 

Tax Search:

Select a Tax Year
Select a Pay Status
Search by one criteria only:
Owner Name, Bill Number or Map Number
Enter Owners Name

View Original Tax Bill
http://eservicesrc.com/taxes/default.aspx


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2019)

I can understand GE buying private homes in the area. Massanutten is a very nice community; with some excellent amenities.

Plus, Massanutten is supposedly own by it employees. How many employees  own shares in GE is the $64,000 dollars question?


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 12, 2019)

gumbow719 said:


> Guess their Execs can not live in vacant timeshare because it is worth more if they sell it 52 times as opposed to just buying a home for 300,000, I guess??



I guess they could have put the Execs into a vacant timeshare unit that has unsold units on a temporary basis.  At the University that I worked at my Vice President lived in one of the married residence buildings for the first year.  However, that was at a time when Campus Residences was not able to fill all the available spaces.  When I retired the demand for spaces was so great that students were being tripled and the wait list was 6 months for spaces so that would not have been done. 

I don't know the occupancy of Massanutten that well but there could be seasons when there is no availability so that placing an Exec in one of the buildings would take away from revenue.  Furthermore, the Execs may not have wanted to live where they work!  Too close for comfort.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 12, 2019)

If you were a company executive why would want to live in a TS condo? You would not have any tax advantages or a place to really call home. The furnitures, the mattress, and the appliances all have been used


----------

